# what is this plant?



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am sure its a weed of some sort, grows **** fast, resembles a fern but the stalks are hollow. Looks nice but it will take over the railway in a weeks time. Didnt have this much of it last year, but it has overtaken the place this year. Mike


Here you can see the hollow stalk where I have trimmed it away from the bridge.


----------



## RandyB (May 2, 2008)

Looks like wild parsnip.... weed in Indiana.. Be careful it may leave blisters if picked without gloves.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been picking it for awhile, no adverse effects but then I go wash up real good after cutting it back. I know without it my railway is quite bare! Will take a couple more years for the ground cover to expand and fill in several areas I have it started in. I will make sure I wear long sleeves and gloves in the future to be safe. Mike 

On a further note, I google searched wild parsnip and I have never seen the yellow flowering and the leaves look different in the pics I looked at on google. These leaves are more fern like other than the hollow tube style stalks and juicy mess trimming them.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

When trying to identify plants it is best to describe the flowers, seeds etc.
It could be 'Poison hemlock' or Conium maculatum. It resembles parsley, also a member of the carrot family and has white flower heads and purple spotted ridged stems.
The plant produces a number of toxic substances, but the most deadly is the alkaloid coniine, a neurotoxin that disrupts the central nervous system. Ingesting even the smallest amount can result in rapid respiratory collapse and death.
This is the species responsible for the death of the Greek philosopher Socrates. 

http://www.co.stevens.wa.us/weedboard/other%20weeds/htm%20pages/poison%20hemlock.htm

Andrew


----------

